# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sostenon 250 from Costa Rica

## winone

I have some Sostenon 250 from Costa Rica, photos attached.
I'm concerned about its quality/authenticity because it is spelled with an "o" rather than a "u", as all the other Sustenon I've seen on this forum.
It is from Organon, and it does appear to have legitimate lot numbers and expiration dates(Oct 10), however, it comes in what I think is called a rediject, and all the other photos of Sustenon I've seen here are in vials or ampules.
It also came with 20 gauge needles, which seem very fat!!
Does anyone know if this stuff is real, and where can I get higher

 gauge needles. I live in Florida, can I buy them at the pharmacy?
Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays!!

----------


## bladerunner9

umm umm ... I have never seen sustanon of Organon in a syringe pre-packed !!!
I always finds them in an ampule of 1 ml of 250mg/ml. I gave 8 shots to my friend last week and all were in ampules of Organon.

Not sure but according to me it looks fake.
Have to wait and see if anyone has used it here.
The best way is to check the website of Organon and post them this pic.
Rest batch no and Mfg date....bla..bla can be printed brother. Who care about the them.

----------


## PT

wow i havnt seen that in years. those were the 1st i ever used. i used to get those from mexico for practically nothing back in the day. when they 1st came out they used to have an 18g needle attached but they did away with the needle. THEY ARE REAL

----------


## illwillogical

I went to about every farmacia in San Jose Costa Rica, including the hospitals. The only Test they had were the Sust preloads, I would say that they are real.

----------


## southmadejd

> wow i havnt seen that in years. those were the 1st i ever used. i used to get those from mexico for practically nothing back in the day. when they 1st came out they used to have an *18g* needle attached but they did away with the needle. THEY ARE REAL


Damn PT....did you inject with those???

----------


## CHEVYMAN646

not illegal to buy needles at a pharmacy in fl. tell them it is for b-12 im injections if they ask.

----------


## juicy_brucy

redi-jects.... haven't seen those since the 90's. wow... memory lane.

----------


## juicy_brucy

never seen fake redi-jects before. those gotta be real, I'm with PT on this one.

----------


## Iceman69

Look like the stuff I got in Mexico one time....and they had the needle on them back then.

I'd say this is real as well.

----------


## Dizz28

Redi-jects.... real men use redi-jects lol

----------


## winone

thanks everyone
Im going with they are real, and hope the placebo effect works if not!!

----------


## Smart-tony

You have some good stuff there enjoy the results.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice, i was actualy planing a trip there.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

also a nice place to meet some VERY HOT CHICKS.

----------


## illwillogical

I know this post is a little old, but Schering Testoviron is available in CR. I found 1ml amps :Smilie:

----------

